# A 3rd diesel 4x4 truck or new saddles and horses. Guess what we picked



## HELIXX

Lexxi and I decided with the pending fuel supply ending we will opt for several horses, new saddles, (being made as we speak) a spring board wagon, pack saddles, and a carriage. Most think were nuts. I'll remember that when we pass them walking on the road. This is all way cheaper than a 2001 Ford 7.3 Diesel 4x4 which we have two already.


----------



## *Andi

My hubby is looking for a new spring board wagon (2 horse) ... I would rather have a smaller one horse buggy.

I saw one, a mini buckboard at a sale I would have loved to have ... but it went for something like $12,000 bucks!


----------



## HELIXX

*Andi said:


> My hubby is looking for a new spring board wagon (2 horse) ... I would rather have a smaller one horse buggy.
> 
> I saw one, a mini buckboard at a sale I would have loved to have ... but it went for something like $12,000 bucks!


No fret :wave: we will be building them. Disc brakes too. 
We have saddles ordered. Now the waiting begins..........


----------



## The_Blob

if you're not getting a 'renewable' resource with your horses  you might want to look into getting some jacks (mules) very strong animals, with hardier constitutions & surer footing; not as fast in the flatlands nor as pretty,. but plenty smart and affectionate...  :sssh:


----------



## Meerkat

The_Blob said:


> if you're not getting a 'renewable' resource with your horses  you might want to look into getting some jacks (mules) very strong animals, with hardier constitutions & surer footing; not as fast in the flatlands nor as pretty,. but plenty smart and affectionate...  :sssh:


I agree.A donkey eats very little and is a hardy animal.Thats why you see so many in poor nations[like we are about to be].

Out of all the things I lost I miss my ass the most.She was a great guard donk too.

I'd love to have a buckboard,never got around to a real one.But no longer have anythign to pull it with anyway.


----------



## HELIXX

We have the saddles on the way.


----------



## Centraltn

> [like we are about to be].


Meerkat you crack me up. LOL.


----------



## TheAnt

Centraltn said:


> Meerkat you crack me up. LOL.


Funny, I thought the funny part of her quote was "Out of all the things I lost I miss my ass the most.". But... thats just me.


----------



## HELIXX

*Andi said:


> My hubby is looking for a new spring board wagon (2 horse) ... I would rather have a smaller one horse buggy.
> 
> I saw one, a mini buckboard at a sale I would have loved to have ... but it went for something like $12,000 bucks!


Here's 1500 or so adds for the related subject driving harness | eBay


----------



## *Andi

We go to a few tack sales in N.C. and Ohio each year. (Amish style sells)

But thanks for posting ... ebay has changed, to many rules and regs ...(IMO)


----------



## RevWC

HELIXX said:


> Here's 1500 or so adds for the related subject driving harness | eBay


Here is another link

horse drawn buggies

Here are some pictures of a Mule killing a mountain lion a good watch mule indeed!

mule kills mountain lion - Google Search


----------



## power

RevWC said:


> Here is another link
> 
> horse drawn buggies
> 
> Here are some pictures of a Mule killing a mountain lion a good watch mule indeed!
> 
> mule kills mountain lion - Google Search


The pics of the mule killing the mountain lion has been around for a long time. Looks good. It is all a fake. The lion was already dead.


----------



## power

The_Blob said:


> if you're not getting a 'renewable' resource with your horses  you might want to look into getting some jacks (mules) very strong animals, with hardier constitutions & surer footing; not as fast in the flatlands nor as pretty,. but plenty smart and affectionate...  :sssh:


Another vote for a mule. More intelligent than a horse. Has much more strength, endurance, and will eat just about anything.


----------



## RevWC

*Snope*



power said:


> The pics of the mule killing the mountain lion has been around for a long time. Looks good. It is all a fake. The lion was already dead.


My Bad, :surrender: I should of snoped it! In this case I a donkey is not much better!


----------



## dunappy

Jacks are un gelded male donkeys not mules
A male mule is called a John.



The_Blob said:


> jacks (mules) very strong animals,


----------



## power

dunappy said:


> Jacks are un gelded male donkeys not mules
> A male mule is called a John.


Seems like I remember a female mule is called a Molly.
Not sure.


----------



## *Andi

Odd how different areas call the same critter so many different names.  Around here they are a Jack (male, cut or not) and Jennie/Jenny.

Also you need to know the difference between donkeys and mules. (A mule is the offspring of a male donkey and a female horse.) 

Some folks around here don't get that ... :scratch


----------



## dunappy

A Donkey male is a Jack 
And I've often heard the geldings referred to as Johns. 
A donkey female is a Jenny/Jennet
A Mule male is called a John.
A mule female is a Molly. 
These are for the most part the "informal" generally accepted terms. However if you go but the "Formal" ADMS registry accepted terms it's much longer. 
Jacks and Jennets are the same But
Gelded Donkeys ADMS calls them Gelding Donkeys
Male mules ADMS calls them Horse Mule
Female mules ADMS calls them Mare Mule.

My mom bred and raised both donkeys and mules for more than 15 years and I have in my back yard one of the mare mules (Molly) that My mom bred and raised.


----------



## gypsysue

Just remember to make sure that if the SHTF you'll be able to feed and care for the horses, mules, donkeys, or other animals you get. 

Do you have pasture? Is it year-round? Can you shoe a horse? Remove the shoes if you have to? What about grain, if necessary? Etc., etc.


----------



## dunappy

YOu know most people who get any kind of livestock already know they will have to do these things even if the SHTF never happens.



gypsysue said:


> Just remember to make sure that if the SHTF you'll be able to feed and care for the horses, mules, donkeys, or other animals you get.
> 
> Do you have pasture? Is it year-round? Can you shoe a horse? Remove the shoes if you have to? What about grain, if necessary? Etc., etc.


----------



## *Andi

To bad most folks don't lok at ADMS... when talking about a critter ...


----------



## The_Blob

*Andi said:


> Odd how different areas call the same critter so many different names.  Around here they are a Jack (male, cut or not) and Jennie/Jenny.
> 
> Also you need to know the difference between donkeys and mules. (A mule is the offspring of a male donkey and a female horse.)
> 
> Some folks around here don't get that ... :scratch


hence the "non renewable " in my post...

in MS we called the mules 'Jacks'... :dunno: but I do know the dif  thanx


----------



## The_Blob

dunappy said:


> A Donkey male is a Jack
> And I've often heard the geldings referred to as Johns.
> A donkey female is a Jenny/Jennet
> A Mule male is called a John.
> A mule female is a Molly.
> These are for the most part the "informal" generally accepted terms. However if you go but the "Formal" ADMS registry accepted terms it's much longer.
> Jacks and Jennets are the same But
> Gelded Donkeys ADMS calls them Gelding Donkeys
> Male mules ADMS calls them Horse Mule
> Female mules ADMS calls them Mare Mule.
> 
> My mom bred and raised both donkeys and mules for more than 15 years and I have in my back yard one of the mare mules (Molly) that My mom bred and raised.


don't forget the Hinnies!  

definitely good to know the proper terms, for trading or medical purposes if nothing else


----------



## HELIXX

dunappy said:


> YOu know most people who get any kind of livestock already know they will have to do these things even if the SHTF never happens.


Well said. I'm no idiot.


----------



## HELIXX

All the saddles and tack arrived a couple months ago.


----------



## HELIXX

We have decide on four horses, two mules and a used 8 horse goose neck trailer we found cheap.


----------



## Turtle

Sweet! I think that a couple of horses will be our next big purchase. Already have all of the tack; certainly plenty for two horses.

Sound decision, by the way!


----------



## *Andi

I agree ... Sweet deal. :2thumb:


----------



## HELIXX

Here is four of the 8 Billy Cooks we have ordered that arrived. Just waiting for the other four. Waiting on 8 pack saddles too.


----------

